# Loader won't tilt



## Pricklypete (Sep 26, 2014)

Hello, I recently broke something on my tractor, and I need help. I have a ford 540 tractor loader, and I was moving some dirt with it the other day, I had the bucket tilted almost all the way down and was trying to push a pile of dirt. There was a faint clunk sound and then I was unable to curl the bucket up, clearly I did something wrong and something broke but what ? It's possible to get the bucket tilted all the way up by lowering the boom until it begins to lift the front end of the tractor off the ground then pulling the lever to tilt, but once you tilt it down again it won't curl back up with just the hydraulics as it should. I have very little experience working on hydraulic systems, so I don't want to just start ripping into things. I did some reading online which lead me to checking the hoses, all of the hoses for the loader are the threaded on type, not quick disconnect. There are no external leaks at any hose connection or anywhere else. All the other hydraulics work fine, the boom raises and lowers as it should, the hydraulic fluid dipstick says its full. Other than visually inspecting and forcing the bucket back up with the weight of the tractor I haven't tried anything. Where should I go from here ? What did I most likely break, something in the cylinders or the valve ?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Check the mounting areas for the tilt cylinder,and see if they are bent,or pulled free.
Also check the valve to see if the tilt lever is actuating the return position.
If they check out,ok ,check the return line pressure on the tilt,(you'll need a pressure guage) to see if it's actuating.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Is this one or two piston setup to curl bucket?
Have check welds and pins where the piston/pistons connect?
Did clunk sound like it came from joy stick area.valve spool?


----------

